# Mohammed Fairouz



## Albert7

Prolific young composer whose works range from symphonies to an opera to chamber music. Quite fascinating guy.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mohammed_Fairouz

http://www.post-gazette.com/ae/music/2015/02/19/Opera-preview-Young-star-rejects-idea-of-being-classical-composer/stories/201502190086


----------



## Albert7

I am astonished that no one seems to have heard of him... in fact, one of his works has been recorded on DG before so he is gradually garnering more respect here.


----------



## Nereffid

Albert7 said:


> I am astonished that no one seems to have heard of him... in fact, one of his works has been recorded on DG before so he is gradually garnering more respect here.


I've heard of him, and I've heard (and liked) four of his Piano Miniature series. Notable is the grimly propulsive no.13, "America never was America to me", which is a response to the murder of Trayvon Martin.

Just because nobody replies to this thread doesn't mean no one has heard of him. I'd say people are more likely to post if there's a question to respond to, advice being asked for, or an interesting claim being made.


----------



## cybernaut

Just learning of Fairouz. So far, I like what I'm hearing.


----------



## Rogerx

I just learned his name also progress


----------



## Ingélou

An excerpt from 'Desert Sorrows' - I was just thinking 'not very special' when suddenly what an amazing cello sound!


----------

